# Full Web Server USB - has anyone used one



## ! ! (Apr 9, 2005)

These are the features Displayed on their site - has anyone used anything like this before...:4-dontkno 

http://www.webservusb.com/



> Pocketable: Small enough for a key chain or shirt pocket, super rugged design withstands abuse.
> Portable: can be moved to any location, any network with an Internet connection.
> Pluggable: Plug into any USB port on a Windows 98, ME, 2000, or XP based PC for an instant web, ftp, & mail server
> Practical: Easy to setup and easy to use, simply copy content and start it up! Built in help guide.
> Professional: All the features of major servers at a fraction of the price! HTML, PERL, CGI, PHP, SSI, MySQL, FTP, HTTP, POP3, SMTP, IP security, Port security, Aliasing, Logging, MIME, User authentication, custom errors, multi threading, and even Remote Administration via web browser!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm, sounds kinda neat but I don't quite see a need for it.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

why would you want to carry a webserver around?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Emergencies I suppose? Say you have a major hardware failure or something. Just pop that sucker into a connected PC and you'll have a temporary error site ready. I like it!


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This is very interesting. I could see this being used for presentations/demonstrations if there's no internet access. Other uses could be for testing purposes. However, I wouldn't use something like this on a permanent basis in place of a proper server. For $70, it's not a bad deal if it does everything that a normal server would. I just might order one for the geek factor alone! :grin:


----------



## Donald Tooms (May 8, 2007)

May be USB Redirector from www.incentivespro.com will help you.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Skie said:


> I just might order one for the geek factor alone! :grin:


lol, yeah same here :tongue:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

IIRC there was a portable version of Apache made which can be put on any USB drive


----------

